# Aikido Trailer



## stone_dragone (Oct 13, 2007)

Just found this on youtube.  Enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Yari (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the link!

/Yari


----------

